

Ask HN: Is there a penalty to submit URLs from TechDirt? - DiabloD3

I&#x27;ve submitted many TechDirt URLs because they usually are the best write ups of important tech rights issues, and they tend to not get voted up at all.<p>These are issues that often affect the HN crowd, and  its almost like they&#x27;re being hellbanned in some undetectable way. What gives?<p>Thanks in advance.
======
minimaxir
That's not how penalties work. Penalties only reduce the position on the front
page.

